# Seeking info on the SS Dunsley (1913)



## willcarrier (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi, I'll ultimately trying to track down ships plans and photos of the Dunsley. Know she was sank en-route Liverpool to Boston in 1915 SW Ireland by the same U-boat that took out the SS Arabic. However she is prooving very ilusive in trying to get hold of decent images and any sort of ships plans.
Did she have a sister ship?

Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance.

Will


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello Will
According to Vol4 of 'Travels of the tramps' the DUNSLEYwas sunk on 19-8-15 and it looks as if the HACKNESS blt 1914 also by Gray's was a sister.She was sold to Canadian Pacific but was also lost in 1917. She was renamed MINIOTA
link here but no photo;http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?78208
and;
http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/gray/hackness1914.htm
again no photos alas.With such a short serving life.If I find any I will update. Good luck.


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

There is some stuff about her sinking HERE on UBoat.net but no photo I'm afraid. Have a look HERE for a google map of where whe was torpedoed


----------



## willcarrier (Apr 19, 2011)

Gents

Thank you very much for your invaluabl einformation, this is a great help!


----------



## murrayis (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi
Don't know if you have seen the photo at:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/boston_public_library/6331751947/
also there is an interesting account from a person on the SS Arabic at
http://paperspast.natlib.govt.nz/cgi-bin/paperspast?a=d&d=PBH19151011.2.32


----------



## raindrop (Aug 23, 2018)

*Photo of Watercolour of SS Dunsley*

I have a lovely watercolour of SS Dunsley. Here is a photo of it.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Certainly is a fine watercolour. Though I think this is of "Dunsley" of 1889. 
Details here: http://sunderlandships.com/view.php?year_built=&builder=&ref=104855&vessel=DUNSLEY


----------



## alaric (Feb 27, 2012)

Were those tri-sails for real, or just artist's licence?
Don't recall ever seeing a photograph of a ship of this era carrying this much sail.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Interesting point. Due to camera technology at this period few photos taken while ships under way. Harbour shots sometimes show furled sails.
http://www.shipscribe.com/usnaux/ww1/images/h55000/h55241.jpg
Certainly steam coasters pre 1900 routinely set various sails when conditions suitable. "Dunsley" of 1889 had TE engine, though I suppose there was always an incentive to save coal on long ocean voyages.


----------



## raindrop (Aug 23, 2018)

*SS Dunsley*

The watercolour 2' x 1& a half is certainly an old one as the frame looks Victorian and I believe it may have been painted by a mariner as there are feint fold marks on the paper. My grandfather was a Master Mariner, also an artist and folded the paintings of his travels in a similar way.


----------

